# A couple plant questions and observations I have made (E.Aflame & Tiger Lotus)



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Some of us would be happy to keep a Tiger Lotus with beautiful underwater leaves like you do. I would just give it some time (and a root tab or two) and as it grows some mass, it will start to shoot leaves all the way up to the surface (and cut off the light for your other plants).

Not familiar with the specific Sword plant, but same principle. Give it a few root tabs, and with time it will grow bushier. Regarding Kleiner Baer, it can become a beast... had to remove some that grew 30" leaves. Slower growing Swords have their advantages too.

Regarding root tabs, I cut Jobes "Ferns & Palms" sticks into thirds and push them all the way down to the bottom glass, near those needy rosette plants. Might or might not work with AS.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the response WP. 

Sorry I guess I should have been more clear. I dont really have any big problems with the way the plants are growing, except that the growth pattern of the Lotus is not what I have seen from others' plants. I also wanted to let people see how ridiculously slow the Aflame grows and to allow people to see it since its a pretty finicky plant and also not too common. 

As far as root fertilization, I have had root medic tabs in the substrate since the tank was initially set up. I may have to try Jobes but if you want to see the Kleiner bar that was in the same tank as the Aflame at home you can click the link for my 37 in the sig. You are correct, the Bar can be a monster!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If you want the AFlame to grow quickly, try it emersed in full sun. That's what I did with mine over the summer and it grew to nearly 18" tall with several new leaves each week. I've never tried it submersed before, but emersed seems to pose no problems for it.

From what I've heard, the AFlame is more of a soft water low pH plant, unlike most of the other species in _Echinodorus_. Even when it is happy submersed, it grows really slowly. I'm not sure how much relevant info is here, but there's a thread about it on APC: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/beta/new-plants-planted-aquariums/65044-echinodorus-aflame.html


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

legomaniac89 said:


> If you want the AFlame to grow quickly, try it emersed in full sun. That's what I did with mine over the summer and it grew to nearly 18" tall with several new leaves each week. I've never tried it submersed before, but emersed seems to pose no problems for it.
> 
> From what I've heard, the AFlame is more of a soft water low pH plant, unlike most of the other species in _Echinodorus_. Even when it is happy submersed, it grows really slowly. I'm not sure how much relevant info is here, but there's a thread about it on APC: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/beta/new-plants-planted-aquariums/65044-echinodorus-aflame.html


I think emersed set ups are cool but I prefer submerged tanks. When I got this plant it was grown emmersed and melted when I put in the tank. I don't mind the slow growth I just think it's amazing how slowly it grows. The tank it's in houses l.pantanal and syngonanthus species so you hut the nail on the head about the Aflame preferring an acidic environment.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

My experience with lotus plants is that once they are trained to stay low, they always do. Mine gives off plantlets/bublets but doesn't send up surface leaves anymore.


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

i've grown many tiger lotus from plantlets to full grown surface hoggers, generally when its a new plant that has yet to reach the surface it does take a long time to finally do so. As said, root tab it, as they are heavy feeders. This will help keep the growth up, until it reaches the surface, then soon after that you'll be wishing you never let it hit the surface  Once it starts sending surface shoots, it never seems to stop, takes forever to recondition the plant to stay low. If you are looking for blossom's, you'll need to let several of the leaves hit the surface and stay there.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

KevinC said:


> My experience with lotus plants is that once they are trained to stay low, they always do. Mine gives off plantlets/bublets but doesn't send up surface leaves anymore.


I cant really say that it looked like a substrate huger when I got it. It probably had about the same amount of leaves but they did seem to float more. But that could be because of the transit and the leaves actually were melting. It did after about a week and luckily I already had a fresh leaf coming out, so I trimmed all of the leaves off that were there when I got it and let it grow from that one leaf. 



outcast said:


> i've grown many tiger lotus from plantlets to full grown surface hoggers, generally when its a new plant that has yet to reach the surface it does take a long time to finally do so. As said, root tab it, as they are heavy feeders. This will help keep the growth up, until it reaches the surface, then soon after that you'll be wishing you never let it hit the surface  Once it starts sending surface shoots, it never seems to stop, takes forever to recondition the plant to stay low. If you are looking for blossom's, you'll need to let several of the leaves hit the surface and stay there.


I do have root tabs from RootMedic in the substrate, which is ADA AS Ammazonia that is only a few months old. I would bet that my substrate probably couldnt handle anymore nutrients! But that didn't stop me from trading Justin at RootMedic the old Kleiner Bar from this tank that the Aflame replaced for some prototype Iron capsules. :biggrin::icon_cool


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Oops, I forgot the reason I came to this post after seeing the above responses. I was digging through my Photo Bucket account for some specific plant pics and I stumbled across the first shots of the Aflame after I put it in my tank. Check out those emersed leaves, not too good looking IMO! And this does certify that it has been in my tank almost a year!!!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, aFlame grows slow but steady.

Looks to me like that lotus is still a little baby plant getting established, i.e. sending roots throughout your entire tank. Give it time and it will grow up, out, and everywhere else. I really doubt it will work in that tank long term. Those leaves are really green except new growth. Mine stay red/maroon/purple.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Yeah, aFlame grows slow but steady.
> 
> Looks to me like that lotus is still getting established, i.e. sending roots throughout your entire tank. Give it time and it will grow up, out, and everywhere else. Those leaves are really green except new growth. Mine stay red/maroon/purple.


Its definitely a great looking plant. I'm glad I finally got one.


----------

